
Pycel: Compiling Excel spreadsheets to Python and making pretty pictures (2011) - georgecmu
https://dirkgorissen.com/2011/10/19/pycel-compiling-excel-spreadsheets-to-python-and-making-pretty-pictures/
======
alok-g
This looks nice. I was once considering developing something similar in 2013,
and note that this is from 2011. :-)

It would be nice to run this on the following to see what comes out.

[https://github.com/amzn/computer-vision-basics-in-
microsoft-...](https://github.com/amzn/computer-vision-basics-in-microsoft-
excel)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22357374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22357374)

------
FabHK
I wonder how the computation time compares (in the article, he only talks
about optimisation time, and that’s not really fair as Excel’s optimiser is
more of a toy, while the DAG computation engine is pretty good, I think).

I know an investment bank that had tools to transpile Excel sheets (with
specified input/output named ranges) into a nice DAG in C, and expose it as a
function, so they could run Excel models on a compute farm and prevent
manipulation of the formulae. (Yes, that means they had to reimplement all
Excel functions.)

That was more than a decade ago, wonder whether they still use it.

------
buildbot
I love how python enables these kinds of solutions so easily. Great read!

------
Havoc
Wow great read

